# The time will come when men will look upon the murder....



## 涼宮

Good evening! 

How would you translate this quote into Polish? It seems to have been misattributed to Leonardo da Vinci. 


_The time will come when men will look upon the murder of animals as they now look upon the murder of men_.


I don't give it a shot as it will probably sound too weird and not strong 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## myfakename

Nadejdzie czas, gdy ludzie będą postrzegać mordowanie zwierząt tak samo, jak mordowanie ludzi.

By the way... people which don't care about animals often don't care about other people either. Maybe not to that extent, but still...


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you!

I agree with you, but perhaps not to such an extreme. By the way, if you are interested, type on YouTube ''earthlings'', you will find an excellent documentary, one of the best, that talks about animal cruelty, exposing the reality many don't want to know; it lasts 1:35:26, it's probably the first video that will show up. It is in English but you can choose many subtitles, Polish included, or simply have it in English-English. 

Do widzenia!


----------



## LilianaB

I like MF's translation. Unfortunately I do not think this will happen soon. It is not always true, though, that people who love animals love people the same way. Some of them perceive other people as enemies of the animals. I hope not too many, though.


----------



## dreamlike

As for the rendering, MF's version is just fine but English "look upon" strikes me as being quite poetic so I think we can idulge in a bit of flexibility and translate it along the lines of... _*Przyjdzie cza*_*s, gdy ludzie tym samym, srogim wzrokiem, którym obdarzają mordowanie ludzi, spojrzą na mordowanie zwierząt. *

As regards the issue, animal rights advocates are often at the same time callously indifferent to abortion, and this whole concept is the part and parcel of anarchism or some ofther leftist ideology, so I don't neccesarily agree. That being said, I oppose to murdering animals or showing any other cruelty towards them. NIE CZAS ŻAŁOWAĆ RÓŻ, GDY PŁONĄ LASY, though.


----------



## majlo

Yeah, but I'm not sure if it _is _really poetic. I'd venture to say that it isn't, but we'd need a native speaker to confirm that.


----------



## dreamlike

Well, there's certainly a modicum of poetry in it, if only because of the usage of expressions like "The time will come when" or "look upon" which is rather rarely encountered in a regular speech. I might have taken it too far saying that it's "quite poetic", though.


----------



## 涼宮

dreamlike said:


> As regards the issue, animal rights advocates are often at the same time callously indifferent to abortion, and this whole concept is the part and parcel of anarchism or some ofther leftist ideology, so I don't neccesarily agree. That being said, I oppose to murdering animals or showing any other cruelty towards them. NIE CZAS ŻAŁOWAĆ RÓŻ, GDY PŁONĄ LASY, though.



Thank you for your version too! More vocabulary for me . As for abortion, I would legalize it and allow it under certain conditions, like rape, but I wouldn't allow a girl abort just because she was irresponsible, but I'm for animals before humans, so, it's another matter . I think the main reason most people don't care about animals on that issue is because they ignorantly believe they don't suffer before becoming food for us.

PS: I'm not vegetarian if it happens to seem so.



majlo said:


> Yeah, but I'm not sure if it _is _really poetic. I'd venture to say that it isn't, but we'd need a native speaker to confirm that.



I'd venture to say it is semi-poetic, they could've just said ''regard/consider'', but they used look upon, you don't see it everyday . But a native speaker could tell us better.


----------



## Roy776

I won't comment on the translation, as I'm not proficient enough in Polish, but the phrase "to look upon sth." is not poetic, but rather a more formal way to say "consider". And if - even if done so wrongly - it was attributed to Leonardo Da Vinci, we can assume that the English used in the sentence uses older phrases, many of which to native speakers nowadays sound highly formal.
_The time will come when men will look upon the murder of animals as they now look upon the murder of men_.
_One day people will think the same of murder of animals as of murder of humans._

That might be just one possibility to say it in a more modern way. So, the choice of words is really just a little bit old-fashioned


----------



## LilianaB

Why do you think it was wrongly attributed to Leonardo da Vinci?


----------



## Roy776

I didn't mention that first, Suzumiya did. I only wanted to quote this statement of his. Read his first post and you'll see it.


----------



## LilianaB

I am sorry Roy. I really directed this question to Suzumiya, but it somehow did not appear this way. I meant to ask Suzumiya where he had gotten this information from.


----------



## Roy776

No problem. It was just a tiny bit confusing, that you wrote this directly after my post without stating the addressee


----------



## dreamlike

Thanks for your input, Roy. Whatever quality we decide to ascribe to "look upon", it certainly demands that it be translated in the same, that is formal way to Polish  "Poetic" might not be its distinctive feature, but I think one is very likely to come across "look upon" while reading poetry


----------



## 涼宮

LilianaB said:


> Why do you think it was wrongly attributed to Leonardo da Vinci?



I didn't affirm, I said it ''seems'', that's what wiki quotes in English says


----------



## kknd

Maybe little bit simpler than poetical (quite nice in my opinion) version!:
∙ _Nadejdzie czas, gdy ludzie spojrzą na mordowanie zwierząt tak, jak teraz patrzą na mordowanie ludzi._


----------



## LilianaB

Nice. I like it.


----------

